# Startx can not run in framebuffer mode please specify busIDs   and X server error



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

This is what error I got after I run startx

```
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) Cannot run in freamebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs      for all framebuffer devices
(EE)
(EE)
please consult the The  X.Org Foundation support
        at http:/wiki.x.org
for help
(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
(EE)
(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: connection refused
xinit: server error

within log file: 
                        ***
(EE) failed to load module "intel " (module does not exist, 0)
(EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory
                          ....
scfb trace: probe start
(II)scfb(1): using default device
scfb trace: probe done
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no mathing config section
(II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
```

I guess some drivers are missing or not supported by the hardware. How to deal with it?


----------



## George (May 14, 2020)

What's your GPU (graphic card/chip)?

Are you running startx as root? Are you part of the video group?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

My guess is missing drivers - have you read the handbook on video driver install and configuration? https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

Elazar said:


> What's your GPU (graphic card/chip)?
> 
> Are you running startx as root? Are you part of the video group?




```
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
deice = 'UHD Graphics 605'
class = display
subclass = vga
```
I am running startx as a root and no I am not part of video group

I am working on it, Sevendogsbsd. Thank you for guiding me.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

Do not run startx as root. Create an unprivileged user to run X sessions. Add the unprivileged user to the video group as Elazar suggested


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

I did it
Back to problem I did what was said in the handbook  https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html
It seems like it does not want to obey the rules.
It keeps breaking
I did:
`pkg install graphics/drm-kmod`
and added to /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf this:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
    # BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```
*****I created that file**** The files was not created by system
It keeps missing the driver. What to do next?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2020)

Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

for.ggame.playing said:


> I did it
> Back to problem I did what was said in the handbook  https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html
> It seems like it does not want to obey the rules.
> It keeps breaking
> ...



You do not (normally) need an xorg.conf and that is not how the driver is loaded. The driver gets loaded in /etc/rc.conf. 

Read the section SirDice posted a link to - it tells you exactly what you need to do.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

Please help me I am confused. In the Xorg error it is specified that intel module is missing, and it is really missing from /boot/modules
How can I download it if It is not set up automatically via pkg install drm-kmod


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

OK, nothing is set up automatically - you have to do it yourself. The install of drm-kmod will add the appropriate driver to the system, you just have to load the driver from /etc/rc.conf. Rename or move the xorg.conf file you made. Add this to /etc/rc.conf: 
	
	



```
kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"
```
. Also create an unprivileged user and add that user to the "video" group. Login as the unprivileged user and use that user to run `startx`. 

I think that should be all your have to do - someone else may correct me or add something I have missed.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

Yeah I did it, but it keeps asking me of module intel, which is missing
And than a new error
(EE) no screen found


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

Reboot to load the driver module.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

Does not help with startx error
(EE) No drivers available
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) no screen found(EE)
(EE)
please consult......
***
(EE) server terminated with error(1). Closing log file


But the module is loaded perfectly
I think I have to switch to scfb


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

Interesting - maybe add your /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf back? My system works perfectly with graphics/drm-kmod installed and only the entry in /etc/rc.conf. 

Perhaps someone else has another suggestion.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

YAAAAYYY I changed in  /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf  from 
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
    # BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

to
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "scfb"
EndSection

and it started to work.
not sure why does it work even when I load scfb driver from a file which name is driver-intel.conf not driver-scfb.conf but I am happy with it.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2020)

for.ggame.playing said:


> not sure why does it work even when I load scfb driver


The scfb(4) driver is a generic driver.



for.ggame.playing said:


> from a file which name is driver-intel.conf


The name of that file is irrelevant.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

"scfb" is the frame buffer driver and not the Intel driver. You won't have 3d acceleration if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

How can I see what drivers are compatible with my PC?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

Is this a PC or a laptop and what graphics card do you have?


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

```
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
deice = 'UHD Graphics 605'
class = display
subclass = vga
```
It is PC


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

I will keep working on it


----------



## ljboiler (May 14, 2020)

What about installing graphics/xf86-video-intel ?


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

Nice idea!! thanks! the modules has been installed perfectly, but the error is still popping up.
As times goes on my subconsciousness tells me that I should find another way of testing drivers than just installing and trying drivers.
Side note: it is x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel  that I downloaded
Sorry, your link does not contain useful information


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

No need to download anything, just use pkg to install that driver.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

BTW my PC works with UEFI mode only.
I hope someone will address the problem any time soon


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

I found something fishy in managing the situation
when I run pciconf -lv
I see 
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0: class=0x030000 card=0x20728086 chip=0x31858086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
but within
/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf

Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
    # BusID    "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

the default BusID does not correspond to that of the actual drive


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (May 14, 2020)

So the Intel UHD 605 is a Gemini Lake GPU. I have no idea if this is supported and by which driver: drm-kmod or drm-legacy-kmod. It isn't listed here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/Intel-GPU-Matrix


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

As far as I understand the system does not identifies the graphics card rather than it does not support the device. Because the Xorg system clearly says
No devices detected.
In addition other linux distros(such as debian with gnome sets to work with xorg) clearly and smoothly works with device. I think the issue is with detecting the device(although not sure)


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0: class=0x030000 card=0x20728086 chip=0x31858086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
vendor = ' Intel Conrporationy
device  = 'UHD Graphics 605'
class     = 'display'
subclass = VGA

What does the 'VGA' mean??


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

BREAKING NEWS(hopefully for me)

xorg log file from debian linux
[   493.966] (II) Loading sub module "glamoregl"
[   493.966] (II) LoadModule: "glamoregl"
[   493.966] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so
[   493.974] (II) Module glamoregl: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[   493.974]     compiled for 1.20.4, module version = 1.0.1
[   493.974]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[   494.001] (II) modeset(0): glamor X acceleration enabled on Mesa DRI Intel(R) UHD Graphics 600 (Geminilake 2x6) 
[   494.001] (II) modeset(0): glamor initialized
how to download the module?


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 14, 2020)

Thank you for your involvement, but Those drivers:  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati,  x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu.  are not intel drivers
what related to x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa : it was installed.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 15, 2020)

I am now focusing on intel microcode software, hopefully this way I will achieve something


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 15, 2020)

NEWS: I bumped into the official product of what my PC characteristics are and found that my Graphic card is misspelled.
It is UHD Graphics 600 not UHD Graphocs 605. Could it be the reason OS does not identify the device?


----------

